# 1955 Spitfire 20 inch



## sfhschwinn (Oct 14, 2015)

Just scored this beauty on ebay today. Can't wait to get it. I need an original rear fender for this if anyone has one. The original front fender is included but not pictured. I also need a seat to. I'll post more pictures when I get it.


----------



## Pantmaker (Oct 14, 2015)

I think thats a 57...middleweight...right.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Oct 14, 2015)

Pantmaker said:


> I think thats a 57...middleweight...right.




No, the date code states between 6/9-6/10 1955  #R95879. The tires are 90's reproduction Schwinn weswtind "1.75", these are S2 rims. 
Here is the description from the seller "Here is a 1955 Schwinn Spitfire, serial #R95879. Bicycle has 20" Schwinn Westwind 20 x 1.75", But should have 20 x 2.125 Balloon tires. This bicycle has a VERY solid fram in bottom bracket area, chainring/crank is fair, seat is from a prewar JC Higgins children's bicycle, spokes are rusty, rims are true, Rear rim has Bendix coaster brake, front rim hub says Schwinn in cursive, Original handlebars And original grips. Front wide green fender in pictures is included, notice it is quite Wide as is rear fender (with raspberry dimple reflector)at approximately 3 1/2" wide"


----------



## Pantmaker (Oct 15, 2015)

The 55 20" Spitfire was not a cantilever frame it was model J31 with S2 tires on it.  There were duplicate numbers in isued in 55 and 57. The 57 was the cantilever frame like your bike and it was a middleweight. Cool bike.



sfhschwinn said:


> No, the date code states between 6/9-6/10 1955  #R95879. The tires are 90's reproduction Schwinn weswtind "1.75", these are S2 rims.
> Here is the description from the seller "Here is a 1955 Schwinn Spitfire, serial #R95879. Bicycle has 20" Schwinn Westwind 20 x 1.75", But should have 20 x 2.125 Balloon tires. This bicycle has a VERY solid fram in bottom bracket area, chainring/crank is fair, seat is from a prewar JC Higgins children's bicycle, spokes are rusty, rims are true, Rear rim has Bendix coaster brake, front rim hub says Schwinn in cursive, Original handlebars And original grips. Front wide green fender in pictures is included, notice it is quite Wide as is rear fender (with raspberry dimple reflector)at approximately 3 1/2" wide"


----------



## ABC Services (Oct 15, 2015)

Pantmaker said:


> The 55 20" Spitfire was not a cantilever frame it was model J31 with S2 tires on it.  There were duplicate numbers in isued in 55 and 57. The 57 was the cantilever frame like your bike and it was a middleweight. Cool bike.




In 1955 Schwinn did offer a 20" cantilever American F 32 but it was a middleweight.


----------



## Pantmaker (Oct 15, 2015)

I understand but he is trying to figure out what year his Spitfire is. I say 57.  Id love to find a 20" 1955 American!



ABC Services said:


> In 1955 Schwinn did offer a 20" cantilever American F 32 but it was a middleweight.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Oct 15, 2015)

Ok so I will go with a 57', my bad forgot about the duplicates. But the seller said the tires are 20 x 1.75 so that would mean either the rims are S2 OR he turned 3/4 into .75


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 15, 2015)

sfhschwinn said:


> Ok so I will go with a 57', my bad forgot about the duplicates. But the seller said the tires are 20 x 1.75 so that would mean either the rims are S2 OR he turned 3/4 into .75




I would say the seller was a little confused possibly because there was a year mix up. I agree with Pantmakers assessment.


----------

